# Little Boy Mouse



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

This is Bandit. I got him a couple days ago. He is the bravest and most easy going mouse I've ever met. He's still a baby, but is good size already. Loud noises don't phase him, nor does anything else. He enjoys being held and running in his wheel.


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

Ahhhhh, so cute!! He's seriously adorable!


----------



## HuncaMunca (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, cuteness overload! Little friendly mice are soo precious.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

hahaha, look at that wheel tail... looks like you need to get him a bigger one  he's a cutie though!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I think they get wheel tail regardless of wheel size
my rat boys have wheel tail even with the largest wodent wheel they make

I love mousies, what a cute lil guy


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

He has a good size wheel. The thing is, where I got him, they had a little tiny wheel for him, so I wasn't sure if that might have caused it. He is constantly on his wheel though. I just absolutely love my little Bandit.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Cutie Pie! I have lots of mice but I love the boys the best; they are tamer and calmer. Wish they wouldn't be so smelly though.


----------



## monsterkidd (Feb 8, 2011)

He's adorable!


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

He's sweet! I'm rather fond of nice, I'm just not allowed to have any at the moment.

His tail may straighten out now he's got a bigger wheel. One of my rat girls had a wheel tail when I got her as she'd only had a 9" wheel before I got her. I've not had her 8 months and her tail is perfectly straight, and she still runs in her wheel.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Daw what a little sweetheart


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have heard such good things about boy mice, and how much they like their People compared to girls. Then I got a natal rat rescue, and the only mice I could find her were female, so I never got my boy.

You little man is lovely!!!


----------



## lovinmyratties969 (Feb 2, 2011)

He is so precious! I have a female that is just as tame and lovable as any you will ever meet...and she just had babies! She will crawl right up in my hand if I need to clean her. Unusual for girls but they are out there. And she came from a feeder bin at a pet store.

Congrats on your lovely boy!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

The wheel tail is truely adorable. 
My mouse refuses to use his wheel, even though he used to be a bit overweight. Did you have to use any tricks to get Bandit to use his?


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

No. It was pretty much like I put him in his new home, he saw his wheel and hasn't been off of it any longer than necessary. He's funny that way though. He just adjusts to everything immediately. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

He is almost painfully adorable. Stop it! Your gonna make me want more meeces!! xD


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

I present Booger, our black and tan female mouse:










She was the most fearless mouse I'd ever seen. She'd run around between the cat's legs like they weren't even there, which confused the heck out of them! Nothing really ever bothered her. Sadly she's no longer with us, but I've been trying to find a mouse as brave as her for a long time now, to no avail.


----------



## ratfan06 (Dec 31, 2010)

She was a little cutie too. Yeah, I'm figuring Bandit has to live a very long time, because I don't think I'm going to find another mouse as gutsy. He's extremely cage aggressive though. He will repeatedly attack your hand before you have the chance to get it away from him. He broke a blood vessel in one of my fingers and it swolled up really bad at one point. 

Other than around his territory, he's very friendly and loves kisses. I mean, he really loves kisses. If he's looking the other way when he's on me, all I have to do is make a kissing sound and he turns around to touch my lips with his nose. He'll do this a few times in a row as I kiss his nose.


----------



## Blizaga (Apr 7, 2011)

Awee I love my mouse Nicki! But She doesn't liek to be held very much... She's very scared, but then again she's been moved a lot today.

She LOVES to play on her wheel though~


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I just got a mouse today<3 She's a little black female who is absolutly adorable. There's concern she could be pregnant but I'm hoping not. She does not look it and there were no males in the tank. If she is, I will keep all of the babies. (NOT return them to the store like the employee said to. Grr.)

Either way I'm excited to have her.


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Adorable, it's good that he's social. We just picked up a male mouse from a shelter but he has absolutely no hesitation about biting if he doesn't feel like being picked up, unfortunately.


----------

